# New bettas! Updated Jan 23



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

So I went to Island Pets today and picked up 3 new bettas 

I got a yellow super delta, an orange doubletail and a platinum pink superdelta female.

I didn't get a good one of the platinum girl yet though 



















I love the orange female's iridescence!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! 

Can't wait to see the platinum pink! Sounds like a neat colour.


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks! Still waiting for her to get adjusted 

The day I get an opaque halfmoon or a crowntail male, my life will have been complete and I will die a happy person.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Wisperian said:


> Thanks! Still waiting for her to get adjusted
> 
> The day I get an opaque halfmoon or a crowntail male, my life will have been complete and I will die a happy person.


I saw some opaques at the Richmond location actually, but I think they had a little bit of black on them.

My Opaque platinum halfmoon was my crown jewel when I got him. He is a chronic tailbiter and I can't get him to stop which is frustrating and stressful.

I was thinking of sending him off as a breeding loan so he could have some new surroundings and hopefully stop his biting. He was such a beauty.


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

:O! My parents would sooo strangle me if I went out and got another one though! Opaques are so hard to come by 

But I'm really happy I found my yellow one too!

I'm just kinda wondering what I would get if I spawned my yellow SD with the orange DT. I'm guessing they'll be mostly reds but idk what sort of tails I would get


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Wisperian said:


> So I went to Island Pets today and picked up 3 new bettas
> 
> I got a yellow super delta, an orange doubletail and a platinum pink superdelta female.
> 
> ...


I think that female is the one I photographed in the Betta post! Good eye!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

DT Female is amazing. Love her dragon scaling! I will be down there tonight. Are you willing to part with her? 
You're right about the colour if you spawn them. There is a chance that yellows and/or oranges pop up though...and possibly multi's from the female.
Finnagewise, they are all likely to be singletails. The male doesn't look to be carrying DT gene based on the base width of his dorsal. However, all the fry will carry DT.


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

CCBettas said:


> DT Female is amazing. Love her dragon scaling! I will be down there tonight. Are you willing to part with her?
> You're right about the colour if you spawn them. There is a chance that yellows and/or oranges pop up though...and possibly multi's from the female.
> Finnagewise, they are all likely to be singletails. The male doesn't look to be carrying DT gene based on the base width of his dorsal. However, all the fry will carry DT.


Isn't she soo pretty?! There's a few more at the Burnaby one! Go snatch a few up! 

& the female doesn't really seem like a VTDT so I'm hoping I'd get at least deltas or something if I spawn them.

But all the female DT's over at IPU were amaaaaazing. Tons of cellophanes, etc. Hope you find some you like!


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

So.... I got 3 more bettas today!

I FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY got an opaque pair! & I also picked up a cellophone boy 





































& just a new one of my yellow boy


----------



## GuppyFan (Jan 3, 2011)

Great fish you have there! The fish with the double transparent tail is my favourite.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice Betta's.....should join the Betta group:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/betta-community-5/


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow beautiful Bettas! Super jelous, I have 3 boys right now, either from pet shops or rescues (one was left on my door step) and will be getting a sib pair maybe trio in feb. (one of three is pet only) from athena =]. Are you planning on breeding? Im hoping to but im looking for some nice stock, and i think athenas bettas will be a perfect start! Nice to see some other betta crazies on here, cant wait to see the next bettas you get next ;]


----------

